# Court Decission due tommorow about ExpressVu



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here is a good article about the court decission that will be rendered in Canada tommorow about Canadians receiving US Signals in Canada.

http://www.canoe.ca/TorontoShowbiz/ts.ts-04-25-0092.html

I hope the decission is in favor of David.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Here is a good article about the court decission that will be rendered in Canada tommorow about Canadians receiving US Signals in Canada.
> 
> http://www.canoe.ca/TorontoShowbiz/ts.ts-04-25-0092.html
> ...


:righton: I agree Scott,

Kevin


----------



## Angelfish (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree that we Canadians should have the right to view/purchase American TV signals but the big problem up here in Canada is that with the diference in the exchange is causing most DTV owners to not pay for the service but go the other (bad route). I personally know of 6 individual households that access the signals for DTV the blackmarket way.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I know a lot of folks from Canada who steel both services.

All of them have told me the same thing, the would become legal subscribers if they could become legal subscribers.

They would much rather pay a bill and watch TV instead of paying for and constantly reporgramming their cards and then hoping they can watch TV.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

What those Canadians want/need is a 'broker-service' like US citizens use to get the Canadian DBS services. And their law needs to be strengthened in regard to breaking the encryption / stealing service. Personally I don't have problem with them watching US DBS, just pay for it like we do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2002)

This is not a for or against Dave decision. Dave had a CRTC licence to service Canada long before Expressvu or Star Choice were even started. Dave decided not to meet the licencing conditions.

What this is about is whether Canada will become Cuba - the northern Iron Curtain with no foreign satellite reception legal. All for the benefit of the Canadian mafia of the broadcasting industry: BCE (CTV, Expressvu, Telesat); Shaw Communications (cable, StarChoice, Cancom + tied in with Corus); Rogers (tv, specialty channels including Sportsnet, cable); Izzy Asper (junk broadcaster made a fortune rebroadcasting US material in Canada, Ireland, Austrailia and New Zealand); plus CHUM/City group (MuchMusic + FashionTv, etc ..who want a piece of everyother countries action but no competition in Canada)

Canadian politicans (of all parties) are preceived to be corrupt by 69% of the public. At this time, even the Prime Minister is concerned that the seeds of revolution are starting to grow in Canada, just like they are in France, Italy and Denmark.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

And all this time I thought Canada was a socialist egalitarian paradise. Didn't Bill Clinton want to model the US health care system after Canada's? (Yes I am a former Canadian resident from the Toronto area back in the early 70's when I was a kid!)

But I digress. I would like to receive Canadian programming legally. The CBC puts out some good stuff that doesn't get any airplay down here south of the border. I'm sure that there are others out there who would also like to see Canadian programmes. So far NAFTA hasn't done anything to help the situation. When I can order BEV or SC* and give them my real address in California I will sign up. Until then grey market is not an option for me. 

Canadians likewise should be able to watch American programming from any source available to them. Since most of the population lives within 60 miles of the border OTA or cable carriage of the broadcast nets is usually not a problem. It's the cable nets that get a little sticky because of all the foreign distribution rights issues. Hopefully the court decision today will clarify the situation a bit.


----------



## Ray H (Mar 28, 2002)

Goliath wins! Canada's Supreme Court has just affirmed that black and gray market reception of U.S. satellite pay-TV signals is a federal crime under existing statute. Finally no more baloney about "unauthorized" signals being "without value", and, "in the public domain". Sorry, Scott, I really do respect you, but, we're diametrically opposed on an issue ultimately reduced to valid copyright protections, _NOT_ freedom of choice arguments. When a sizeable number of viewers circumvent copyright holders in their own country to receive pay-TV signals without paying or paying the "wrong" provider, the copyright licensee in the viewer's country is denied entitled compensation while the the licensee in the broadcast country perhaps receives an unentitled windfall. Inconvenient for the unentitled viewer? Perhaps. Most legal restrictions _are_ inconvenient for some people. (no sarcasm intended) Unfair to that viewer, too? Maybe, and that's too bad. (again, no sarcasm intended) But, those are the breaks. The programming, the satellite infrastructure, and staffing don't grow on trees, self-launch, or feed their families on air.

By the way, scooper, Canada does have several address brokerage services, one of which was run by CanAm Satellites. Richard Rex/CanAm Satellites and the others also happily provide hacking equipment to customers on either side of the border. The unfettered flow of programmed cards and card programming equipment to U.S. signal thieves is my major gripe against allowing Canadian hacking enterprises to continue their cross border activities unchecked. And THAT, friends, results in higher costs for legitimate U.S. subscribers for obvious reasons.

(Rant mode off)


----------

